# Spawn Log- Mars X Mai



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Since I now have fry, I thought I'd start one.  

Mars and Mai spawned on Sunday and the fry hatched on Tuesday. 
They're currently 4 days old!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

huurrrayyyyyyyy!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

:d i knoooowwwww!!!~~~~ :ddddd


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what tail type is Mai.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

she's a VT :/


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what tail types do you expect to get?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mostly VT I assume. This is my first time breeding so I honestly have no clue. haha.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn~ how are the fry doing?
crowntails mixed with veiltails will give you combtails. First generations typically don't look too nice, more like veiltails with messy jagged edges.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

awww, well that's all good.  I've always wanted to try my hand at making my own line- and now I can!  If I bred the siblings together, what do you think I would end up with? 
Thanks!!! 
The fry are doing well! I'm leaving dad in there with 'em though until they get to be free-swimming (which should be any day now.).


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If you selectively breed based on the best looking fins, you might eventually get nice looking comb tails with nice fins and rays or you could breed back to crowntails or veiltails.

Are you sure they're not free swimming by now? Typically bettas are free swimming by 4 or so days.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

aaaahhhhh, well I'm currently not home as of yet. I will be on Monday. :/ 
So I'm not sure if they're free swimming yet.  
I'd like to breed more comb/ crown tails. VT's are too common for me.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

oh... you have someone home feeding them, right?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yup! I do.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got back home. A couple dead fry- and took Mars out. They don't look at all different from the first day they hatched. Still so tiny! :O


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so how many are left? hopefully they are all still healthy!! keep up with the water changes.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, they seem just fine. I'd say about 30-40 left. I just did a water change. >_<; little squirts kept getting inside the baster! :O


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't think you will get a lot of combtails. definitely, more VTs will come out from that spawn. and since you have red and blue, you will surely get blues with red wash, which is, most of the time, not favorable, unless the red is patterned. but for a starter, you have a nice pair there. just feed them with lots of live food (bbs, daphnia) and do daily water changes. good luck with your frys!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! ^^ Just fed them some bbs. mannn did they like those! haha


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

...well.... 
things didn't go so well.... today while doing a water change, I noticed that almost ALL of my fry were dead! For no apparent reason!  
I have no idea what the cause is/was, but I still have 3 left. Soooo, I'm going to hope that they make it.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

awwwww so sad. Just watch those fry be the most beautiful veiltails ever!!! just keep all your attention on them.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep!!! Your bet I will!!! > If these guys don't make it...oohhh man I'm gunna cry


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

So raise the remaining fry and then spawn the parents again. It will be fine and either way you will get fry.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

true true, I just feel bad. :/


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, that didn't end up too good. None of the fry made it.  I guess that's kind of a good thing though- I'm moving out this Friday and I think moving the spawn tank would have freaked them out too badly. I'm going to try again next week when everyone is settled in.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

aww but good for you to keep wanting to try. dont give up!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks! Yeah I won't give up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fry. Hopefully things will be better next time.


----------

